# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Millions Of Muslims Using Facebook To Organize For May 15 March on Israel

## hillbilly123069

Invasion, rather than march was the word used on most the sites I researched on this story.
http://www.prophecynewswatch.com/2011/April01/0121.html

----------


## aid632007

Good topic.

----------


## YumYum

A lot of innocent people will get slaughtered.

----------


## FrankRep

I'm glad there's a large Muslim movement speaking out against this proposed attack on Israel. 

Oh wait... There isn't.


If this attack happens, you will see some major retaliation against Muslims and don't blame 'islamophobia.'

----------


## ExPatPaki

> I'm glad there's a large Muslim movement speaking out against this proposed attack on Israel.


Where are the large Christian and Jewish movements against the terrorist IDF and the terrorist American armies which slaughter Muslim children on a daily basis?




> If this attack happens, you will see some major retaliation against Muslims and don't blame 'islamophobia.'


And you will cheer for it, because you are a sick, twisted individual who likes to see dead Muslims; just like the Israeli soldiers who kill pregnant women, that you love and admire.

----------


## wizardwatson

Beware the Ides of March.  

Seriously though, is World Net Daily a legitimate source?  We got Prophecy News Watch sourcing WND, seems a little out there.  Any other confirmation of this event?

----------


## ExPatPaki

> Any other confirmation of this event?


Satellite pictures showing millions of Muslims actually marching to Israel would be great.

----------


## wizardwatson

Israel Braces for 'Nakba Day'

Thousands of Palestinians demand the right of return to all Palestinian refugees

All Arabs To March On Israel On May 15th 


Hmmmm.... I was able to find some other articles but none that I recognize as mainstream.  And given that they are staging the initial event today in Tahir Square in Egypt, should see some mainstream articles.

----------


## marc1888

Brilliant what a wonderful idea...  The only problem is that contrary to western belief Muslims do not have magic carpets and genies and i think there might be a slight logistical problem in transferring facebook 'likes' into actual boots on the ground... If indeed there are millions of muslims knocking on Israel's door on Sunday i would fully expect Israel to do what they normally do and thats blow the $#@! out of them while the US runs around trying to find that cool wording they will send to the UN to veto any criticism for Israel doing so...

----------


## ds21089

> Israel Braces for 'Nakba Day'
> 
> Thousands of Palestinians demand the right of return to all Palestinian refugees
> 
> All Arabs To March On Israel On May 15th 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.... I was able to find some other articles but none that I recognize as mainstream.  And given that they are staging the initial event today in Tahir Square in Egypt, should see some mainstream articles.


Of course not. If MILLIONS of people are marching for something, it shows that the matter if very important to them and that they are probably the ones on the right side. The MSM would never do anything to make muslims look better. Now..if that march turned into something that could be twisted to make the muslims look bad, then you can count on it appearing in the MSM, but until then..enjoy no coverage.

----------


## FrankRep

> And you will cheer for it, because you are a sick, twisted individual who likes to see dead Muslims; just like the Israeli soldiers who kill pregnant women, that you love and admire.


I'll repeat again: I'm glad there's a large Muslim movement speaking out against this proposed attack on Israel. ( Oh wait... There isn't. )

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Satellite pictures showing millions of Muslims actually marching to Israel would be great.


Why?  Do you want more war?

----------


## ExPatPaki

> I'll repeat again: I'm glad there's a large Muslim movement speaking out against this proposed attack on Israel. ( Oh wait... There isn't. )


And I'll repeat again:


Where are the large Christian and Jewish movements against the terrorist IDF and the terrorist American armies which slaughter Muslim children on a daily basis?

Oh wait, there aren't any. Wonder why?

----------


## ExPatPaki

> Why?  Do you want more war?


No, I want proof that this march is actually happening. I was replying to wizardwatson's question regarding a confirmation of this. 

Satellite pictures of "millions of Muslims" marching towards Israel would confirm this.

----------


## ds21089

> And I'll repeat again:
> 
> 
> Where are the large Christian and Jewish movements against the terrorist IDF and the terrorist American armies which slaughter Muslim children on a daily basis?


Thank you.. Everyone is afraid of muslims. When they think of muslims, they think of Osama and Al Qaeda. Therefor, a death of ANY muslim is simply overlooked because people have it implanted in the back of their heads that "well they're evil anyway" all because of the false information fed through the MSM. It's completely disgusting. Obviously those people aren't liberty-minded people because last I checked, freedom of religion was covered by the first amendment.

----------


## ExPatPaki

> Thank you.. Everyone is afraid of muslims. When they think of muslims, they think of Osama and Al Qaeda. Therefor, a death of ANY muslim is simply overlooked because people have it implanted in the back of their heads that "well they're evil anyway" all because of the false information fed through the MSM.


Not everyone, just anti-Muslim trolls like FrankRep who prays to his God for dead Muslims.

----------


## specsaregood

> I'll repeat again: I'm glad there's a large Muslim movement speaking out against this proposed attack on Israel. ( Oh wait... There isn't. )


A march is an attack?  Are they gonna be carrying weapons or is this nonviolent?  It wasn't clear to me.

----------


## ExPatPaki

> A march is an attack?  Are they gonna be carrying weapons or is this nonviolent?  It wasn't clear to me.


Anything a Muslim does is an "attack" to the troll known as FrankRep. If I eat donuts, FrankRep would say I attacked donuts.

----------


## FrankRep

> Not everyone, just anti-Muslim trolls like FrankRep who prays to his God for dead Muslims.


That's a very idiotic statement.

----------


## ExPatPaki

> That's a very idiotic statement.


But it describes you very well. Don't forget your prayers, now.

----------


## marc1888

Oh its an attack now  Dont worry Frankrep i am sure that the IDF will have no problems dispersing this "muslim horde" armed with stones and banners using my redistributed taxes...

----------


## Kludge

Proof Jews (Israelis, anyway) are stupid:

Western Europeans slaughtered the majority Native Americans and THEN moved them onto $#@!ty land (and then made them welfare-dependant alcoholics until their blood was so thin that you only have to be 1/32 Indian for special benefits). Jews only killed a relatively small # of Muslims and used that as leverage to force them onto $#@!ty land.

See the problem? Jews didn't fully follow through with their genocide. You have to truly cripple, not just enrage, the people you're oppressing. Similar problem the French had with the Bedouins.

----------


## marc1888

> Why?  Do you want more war?


No he doesnt want more war... he wants an end to our support of the current one that folks in the US pay for but dont pay much attention to.

----------

